
Show HN: A Polygon Mesh Processing Library - dsieger
https://www.pmp-library.org
======
electricslpnsld
What is the use case of PMP over something like IGL [1]? IGL has a ridiculous
number of implemented algorithms -- at this point the second a new paper comes
out in the geometry processing community it gets implemented in IGL!

[1] [https://libigl.github.io](https://libigl.github.io)

~~~
dsieger
There are a couple of things, actually:

\- A proper mesh data structure providing meaningful abstractions

\- Support for general polygon meshes

\- Support for dynamic connectivity updates

\- Cross-compilation to JavaScript, allowing for web-based demos[1] and
interactive HTML slides[2]

\- Implementations of canonical algorithms as described in the standard
textbook of the field (Polygon Mesh Processing[3])

[1] [http://www.pmp-library.org/mpview.html](http://www.pmp-
library.org/mpview.html)

[2] [https://pmp-library.github.io/pmp-slides/slides.html](https://pmp-
library.github.io/pmp-slides/slides.html)

[3] [http://www.pmp-book.org](http://www.pmp-book.org)

~~~
huxingyi
Looks like a really good start. One suggestion: add mesh boolean algorithm,
currently, only CGAL do this well, if your library could supports this on the
MIT license, I would definitely try it. Currently, I am using libigl to do
parameterization and CGAL to do mesh boolean in my 3D modeling software[1]

[1] [https://github.com/huxingyi/dust3d](https://github.com/huxingyi/dust3d)

~~~
dsieger
Thanks for the suggestion, definitely something to think about. However, this
is also non-trivial to implement in a robust and efficient manner, so not sure
we'll look at this soon.

------
fulafel
Sounds promising. If authors are reading this: web demo ui is too small on
mobile.

~~~
dsieger
Co-author here. Good point. So far we did not yet really optimize for mobile.
Thanks for the feedback.

